# موقع من اكبر اسرار الانترنت لارسال رسائل sms مجانااا



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

موقع رائع لإرسال رسائل الجوال إلى جميع أنحاء العالم و باللغة العربية و الإنجليزية مجانا 
و بدون تسجيل فقط ركب الرقم و اضغط ارسال و ستصل الرسالة في الحين ...
بالاضافة الى هذا أن الرسالة تصل و كأنها مرسلة من رقم هاتفك الخاص و بدون اعلانات.

Send Unlimited Free SMS all over the world !

ملحوظة هامة: يمكنك ارسال العديد من الرسائل في يوم واحد عن طريق تغيير رقم الإي بي الخاص بجهازك.
و العديد من المميزات اترككم تكتشفونها انتم وحدكم ..

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم.​


----------

